# screensavers et "word of the day"



## los ruffinos (28 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Après 2 ou 3 écran bleus rapidement affichés suite à fermeture de mon capot de portable et l'activation de l'écran de veille pour l'écran 24" qui est branché sur le portable (ça ne m'arrivait jamais), le screensaver des "faisceaux lumineux" s'est activé, alors que je ne l'avais jamais utilisé. 
Et surtout, les autres screensavers avaient disparu (sauf un).
J'ai redémarré, ils sont réapparus, mais c'est le screensaver "word of the day" qui s'est activé.

2 questions :
- pourquoi apparition-disparition de screensavers ?

- tant qu'à faire d'utiliser le "word of the day" (qui est intéressant pour apprendre des choses), pourquoi celui-ci ne change-t-il jamais de mots ? 
= je commence à les connaître par coeur.... ;o)))

Merci.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Avril 2012)

los ruffinos a dit:


> - tant qu'à faire d'utiliser le "word of the day" (qui est intéressant pour apprendre des choses), pourquoi celui-ci ne change-t-il jamais de mots ?
> = je commence à les connaître par coeur.... ;o)))
> 
> Merci.



Bonjour,
Abonnez vous a un fil d'actualité qui se met à jour souvent. Le monde, libération, etc etc


----------



## los ruffinos (30 Avril 2012)

Merci, Powerdom, c'est une bonne idée ! 
Je vais le faire, même si ça n'a pas le côté "dictionnaire" que "word of the day" prétendait manifestement avoir...

Bonne journée.


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2012)

Mais dans les options de "Word of the Day", quel dictionnaire est sélectionné?


----------



## los ruffinos (30 Avril 2012)

Eh bien, j'en ai 2 à dispo :
automatique et Oxford american.

Quand "ça" s'est déclenché, c'était en automatique ; j'ai changé, pour essayer d'avoir autre chose d'affiché, comme les mots ne changeaient pas, mais le Oxford american reprend les mêmes mots en étoffant juste un tout petit peu, et de toute façon en ne changeant pas (pas de random)...

A noter que les mots commun au 2 dictionnaires sont curieux dans l'ensemble (on dirait que c'est un déprimé qui les a choisi, ou un super pessimiste  )


----------

